# Systemplatte "umziehen", /home-RAID erhalten

## Keepoer

Moin,

ich werde in den nächsten Tagen die Systemplatte meines Homeservers tauschen. Da ich dort auch ein Software-Raid verbaut habe, würde ich mich hier lieber absichern, bevor ich irgenwas kaputt mache   :Wink: 

Mein System sieht aktuell so aus:

/dev/sda -> /home-Raid1 (SATA)

/dev/sdb -> /home-Raid2 (SATA)

/dev/sdc -> Systempartition (auf USB-Stick)

Da das Board nur zwei SATA-Ports bietet, werde ich als Systemplatte eine PATA/EIDE-Festplatte einbauen. Der Umzug an sich sollte nicht allzu schwierig werden. Ich habe in den Kernel bereits alle benötigten Treiber eingebaut. Ich würde dann einfach mit einer Rescue-CD booten, die neue Festplatte partitionieren, mittels cpdup alle Daten rüberkopieren, Grub einrichten und booten. Soweit die Pflicht...

Meine Sorge ist dabei: Was passiert jetzt, wenn aus welchen Gründen  auch immer, wenn die Systemplatte plötzlich zu /dev/sda wird? Wird dann unter Umständen mein Raid neu aufgebaut/gelöscht? Oder sorgt die Identifizierung durch die UUIDs dafür, dass ein solcher Fall nicht auftreten sollte.

Auf der anderen Seite, gibt es eine Regel, wie die Platten angeordnet werden? Da es sich ja strenggenommen nicht um eine SATA-Platte handelt, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass diese "hinten angehängt" wird, sprich zu /dev/sdc wird?

Wäre nett, wenn sich jemand meiner annehmen würde - ich gebe zu, mir wird schon etwas mulmig in der Magengegend  :Wink: 

MfG

Keep

----------

## moe

Gelöscht wird das Raid auf keinen Fall, im schlimmsten Fall "denkt" er die PATA und eine der SATA-Platten gehören zum Raid, bei der PATA stimmt aber das Layout nicht, also wird sie rausgeworfen, und das Raid läuft mit einer Platte. Wenn du mit UUIDs arbeitest, sollte aber selbst das nicht passieren. Ein Backup für den Ernstfall hast du aber sicherlich sowieso.  :Wink: 

Die Reihenfolge ist bei mir SATA, PATA, ob das generell so ist weiß ich nicht. Wenn du in der fstab aber auch mit UUIDs arbeitest kann dir das egal sein, dann wäre nur beim Grub der root= Parameter beim Kernel zu ändern, sowie evtl. der root(hdx,y) Eintrag vom Grub selbst.

----------

## Keepoer

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe gerade herausgefunden, dass ich beim Booten als root auch eine UUID angeben kann. Das wäre ja schonmal ein Problem weniger.

Und Backup habe ich natürlich - bin ja nicht verrückt   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *moe wrote:*   

> (...)  sowie evtl. der root(hdx,y) Eintrag vom Grub selbst.

 

Hmmm, wenn ich aber von der Systemplatte boote, muss der Eintrag dann nicht sowieso hd(0,x) lauten? Oder habe ich dich nur falsch verstanden / das wolltest du sowieso sagen...

MfG

Keep

----------

## moe

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmmm, wenn ich aber von der Systemplatte boote, muss der Eintrag dann nicht sowieso hd(0,x) lauten?

 

In der Regel ist das so, aber man weiß ja nie..

----------

